# Medal Of Honor Uninstall Problem



## Daviesim01 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey guys, I recently tried to UNINSTALL "Medal of honor:allied assault", It had deleted everything to do with "Medal of honor:allied assault", Then i went control panel>add and remove progams......and found "Medal of honor:allied assault" there 1MB size, and now when i try and click UNINSTALL nothing happens and i can NOT re-install it.

I am running Windows XP Home Edition, SP2.

Help would be much appretiated!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

navigate to 'program files'

up top click on 'tools' then 'folder options'. 

select 'view' then under 'hidden folders' click on 'show hidden files and folders'

you should now see a folder named 'Install Shield Install Information'.

open this folder and you'll see a bunch of folders named with with random letters and numbers

Open each of these folders and open the 'setup configuration settings' files with notepad

Look at the line that says 'app name' which is typically located near the top.

One of these will have the name of the game you are trying to 'install/uninstall'. 

Delete the folder that contains the file.

You should now be able to re-install the game.


----------



## Daviesim01 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you so much!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey no problem. I had the same issue with Battlefield 1942 a while back. I found that fix through several hours of trial and error.


----------



## kingkirby (Apr 5, 2007)

i am having a problem that says when i download medal of honor i can having it or download it first can some one tell me how to having it when i try to having it pops up a page and say repair,modify,and remove and when i click remove nothing happens. plz help me out


----------



## bearhawk90 (Jul 21, 2007)

Help Me out. Everything On Allied Assual Works Except the levels are all wireframe not texture is there a patch of alternate way to solve this?


----------

